# can a psychiatrist refuse to prescribe medication?



## 1995 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,

hopefully I'm posting this in the right place I'm new.

So i've been seeing a psychiatrist for just over a year now, I've been using CBT (no meds or anything) and i feel like its no longer working, and i don't think I've made very much progress for having been in therapy for over a year.

anyways, for the past couple months I've been researching and thinking about going on medication for GAD/SAD, and i'm trying to think of a way to ask my psychiatrist. for the past couple sessions I've told myself i will ask that day but then i always convince myself its dumb and i don't really need meds and if i really did he would've brought it up by now, but then later i regret not asking.

i just don't really know what to say or how to bring it up, and i don't want to sound stupid in case he doesn't think i need them (i kinda downplay my thoughts/emotions in therapy because I don't want to sound stupid/weird which isn't very helpful i know).

so anyways, can psychiatrists refuse to prescribe medication if they don't think the patient needs it? how should i bring it up with him? I'm nervous!

thanks a ton!


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

1995 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> hopefully I'm posting this in the right place I'm new.
> 
> ...


asking can't hurt. just ask what their thoughts are on medication. most docs will have no problem prescribing an antidepressant. you won't sound stupid, that's what psychiatrists do, prescribe meds... if you are still under distress I'm sure he'd recommend them as long as you're fine with taking them/trying them out

they can refuse to prescribe certain meds, such as some of the riskier ones (benzos etc.)

there's nothing to worry about


----------



## mimu (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, yes, legally they can refuse. But I can nearly guarantee that he/she won't refuse to prescribe you anything. That's what psychiatrists are there to do, prescribe medicine. You would go to a psychologist if you didn't want medication. Don't be nervous about asking... They fully expect it and nearly every single person that sees them will have asked for a medication.

Good luck


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sure they can say "No", but we're talking about a psychiatrist here. Prescribing meds to a pdoc is like performing sex acts is to a prostitute -- it's simply what they do.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

I've had some refuse to prescribe benzos. In Florida they're really hesitant because of all the addicts there. Unfortunately those are the only meds that help with my anxiety.


----------

